# Shoulders training at home



## race00 (Sep 26, 2011)

I need some ideas on how I can work my shoulders at home, I don't really have any weights. Any help?


----------



## yoBmw (Sep 27, 2011)

race00 said:


> I need some ideas on how I can work my shoulders at home, I don't really have any weights. Any help?



why you want to train your shoulders at home?


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 28, 2011)

race00 said:


> I need some ideas on how I can work my shoulders at home, I don't really have any weights. Any help?



Your going to need some type of weights.


----------



## I94 (Sep 29, 2011)

definitely


----------



## race00 (Sep 30, 2011)

yoBmw said:


> why you want to train your shoulders at home?



I missed the gym sometime. Gym closes early so I'm stuck


----------



## sb05kyr (Oct 3, 2011)

take a day off when it happens


----------



## dawgbloo (Oct 31, 2011)

five gallon buckets filled with sand or gravel can be substituted for dumbbells


----------

